
One Biohacker’s Improbable Bid to Make a DIY Covid-19 Vaccine - James_Henry
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-25/one-biohacker-s-improbable-bid-to-make-a-diy-covid-19-vaccine
======
jcahill
The first livestream has been shifted from Sunday to Saturday June 27th at
11AM PT.

~~~
James_Henry
Thanks for the update!

------
James_Henry
Here is a link to his course for making the vaccine:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l8_5vY83bh-
fG1G6S6lO7F4N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l8_5vY83bh-
fG1G6S6lO7F4NLIW-
_FgZsnLZq0mL_Tw/edit?fbclid=IwAR3p4W1SGAQD3G5L5D_0Lg54AvuDkp6bJVHrv9CXgoMASk3He7qwHGUEGZc)

And a link to the paper they are following:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/19/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/19/science.abc6284)

